# rent a room declaration



## BillyPiper (14 Dec 2012)

Hi there

I rent a room in my house, and need to declare to revenue..

How long after do i need to declare this ?

same year, by end following year ? e.t.c

Thanks
Billy


----------



## elcato (14 Dec 2012)

You need to file a form 12 by October of the following year i.e. for 2011 you needed to have the form in by October 2012. So 2012 rental needs to be in by October 2013 (next year). 
Note: You can put it in anytime before that also but I'd recommend waiting till March 2013 at least to allow all the 2012 claims (Medical, rebates, balancing statements etc.) to be dealt with.


----------



## BillyPiper (14 Dec 2012)

Ouch ok i think I stupidly assumed for declaring 2011 income I did not have to get it in until end December 2012.

If I submit the form now with a letter apologizing for missing the cut off date of October, would they submit it for me ?

Or would I be liable for anything in this situation do you know ?

I plan on submitting it on Monday for 2011 rent a room income ;(

Thanks
Billy


----------



## oldnick (14 Dec 2012)

I assume that you have other non-PAYE income for which you have submitted a self-assessment form for 2011.
If you're PAYE only why bother?


----------



## BillyPiper (14 Dec 2012)

as it hink it does have to be declared... right ?
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/housing/owning_a_home/home_owners/rent_a_room_scheme.html

Nope, I have no other PAYE-income

Thanks


----------



## Mrs Vimes (14 Dec 2012)

oldnick said:


> If you're PAYE only why bother?




Because you have to submit it to claim rent-a-room relief?

I could envisage a situation where Revenue decide that if you haven't submitted it then you cannot avail of the exemption therefore tax is due on the rent (with no deduction for interest as you are not PRTB registered).

But I have been called paranoid....


----------



## bacchus (15 Dec 2012)

BillyPiper said:


> as it hink it does have to be declared... right ?



in theory, yes... but there is no tax to be paid if your total rental income from rent-a-room scheme is below €10k a year, so makes no difference whether your submit or not.
For your own peace of mine, you may as well fill up your return on R.O.S as it just takes few minutes.


----------



## oldnick (15 Dec 2012)

If OP has no non-PAYE income (other than rent-a-room)  there is no obligation to declare rent-a-room exempt income.

The very detailed Revenue guide to rent-aroom exepmtion makes this quite clear.

_"Although the relief applies automatically,an individual who is required to submit an annual return of income must enter the amount of exempt income on the form.The usual return is Form 11._

_Revenue may also require certain individuals who are taxed under the PAYE system and who also have nonPAYE income to submit an annual return of income -Form 12"_


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Dec 2012)

Someone is getting their wires crossed I think 

OP states he has "NO PAYE INCOME" therefore we assume Form 11 and declaration of the Rent a room income

Oldnick: I think you have mentioned NO Non- PAYE Income which suggests Form 12, if at all


----------



## elcato (17 Dec 2012)

As I understand it, you are obliged to return a form 12 notifying them but no tax is due. They will not penalise you for a lte return of Form 12.


----------



## BillyPiper (17 Dec 2012)

Black Sheep said:


> Someone is getting their wires crossed I think
> 
> OP states he has "NO PAYE INCOME" therefore we assume Form 11 and declaration of the Rent a room income
> 
> Oldnick: I think you have mentioned NO Non- PAYE Income which suggests Form 12, if at all



Sorry maybe I am confusing matters. Or I just dont understand it properly  But I have a job, and yes I pay taxes i.e. PAYE. But I have no other income then PAYE. Thats what i thought I was being asked earlier.

anyway, I will submit the rent a room for 2011 now to be compliant, and see how I get on... fingers crossed no penalties or fees e.t.c

Thanks for all the help..

Does anyone know if I can declare rent a room via PAYE Anytime for 2011 now ? Or must I submit the actual printed Form 12 ??

Thanks again


----------



## oldnick (18 Dec 2012)

I really don't know what is unclear in Revenue's rules on this which I quote above  which ,to put more simply says -

- if one normally has no reason/obligation to submit a self assessment form , 11 or 12, then there is no obligation to submit one purely for the rentaroom relief.

But if it makes OP, who does not have any nonPAYE income, happy to submit form 12 , go ahead.

(I accept that advice on this is confusing and contrary -so surely it's best to go to the source -the Irish Revenue.)


----------



## BillyPiper (18 Dec 2012)

ok looks like you need to send in the printed form 12 for rental a room relief in fact.... so that's what ill do 

thanks again !!


----------

